# Bayonet Help ? - belgium m1889



## Bombardier (May 28, 2006)

I have aquired this bayonet but do not know what weapon it would have been used with. I believe from its age that it is WWI era and may, just may be off a German Mauser?

If anybody can help in a positive identification I will be very very grateful.













Belgian Model 1889 Mauser Infantry Short Bayonet



__ Bombardier
__ Jun 24, 2014
__ 4
__
mauser model 1889 bayonet




						Not a rare bayonet but i'm told they are scarce in good condition, which this one is clearly not.
					




Thanks in anticipation - Bomber



The markings which are a crown and what appear to be the letters FL


----------



## Frisbee (May 28, 2006)

I think you are correct in assuming that it's a bayonet for a Mauser. Could be a Model 1908 - Mauser, maybe made even earlier in the late 1800's. The problem is that Mauser made these for the many countries that they shipped arms to and the clue is in the markings you pointed out on it. Find out what the crown and FL signify and you'll know what country. I'll see what I can find on the crown FL markings.


----------



## Bombardier (May 28, 2006)

I guessed that FL would be Finland, the crown assumes that it is a country with some kind of Royalty.

Thanks mate


----------



## John A Silkstone (May 28, 2006)

Try the following site

http://www.national-army-museum.ac.uk/research/wev.shtml

Silky


----------



## Reloader (Jun 25, 2006)

Bomber, have you tried this site:



			Bayonet Identification - Identify Bayonets and Related from Selected Countries
		


I thought this one was closest to yours:



			Belgian Model 1889 Mauser Infantry Short Bayonet
		


For British and Commonwealth, try this:



			http://www.radix.net/~bbrown/brit_bayo.html
		


Good luck!


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Reloader, I had a look at the second one and agree it is the same type. I have contacted the webmaster and asked hime what he/she thinks about the markings?.

Thanks everybody


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks to a little help from somebody I have managed to id this bayonet as a begium M1889 bayonet and it is quite rare.

Anybody wishing to purchase this bayonet make me a sensible offer


----------

